# Achieving 30 degree angle



## pinyoro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

First post from someone starting out in woodwork..... I am constructing a test project from some wood I had lying around. When checking to see whether the dimensions were suitable I noticed that some of the wood is the exact width but needs to be at a 30 degree angle on the sides. Is this acheivable as I would not like to make the wood shorter after applying the 30 degree cut. Hope this makes sense. I have router, jig saw and circular saw. What tool is most suitable? Please advise.

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## pinyoro (Jun 23, 2011)

Oops,made mistake, meant 15 degrees ......



pinyoro said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post from someone starting out in woodwork..... I am constructing a test project from some wood I had lying around. When checking to see whether the dimensions were suitable I noticed that some of the wood is the exact width but needs to be at a 30 degree angle on the sides. Is this acheivable as I would not like to make the wood shorter after applying the 30 degree cut. Hope this makes sense. I have router, jig saw and circular saw. What tool is most suitable? Please advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mike, Welcome.
The end of your board needs to be 15º or you want a joint (two boards together) at 15º.
If you want the end to have 15º & using the tools you mentioned you could use the circular saw or the jig saw. Set the base at 15º Make the cut with the blade to the waste side so you don't loose any length & just follow the top edge. 

For a better cut & depending on the size of your material I think a table saw or a miter saw would give cleaner results. But it can be done with the tools you mentioned. Using your router would only work if it was mounted in a router table with a fence as a guide, then I would use a 15º chamfer bit. If it is a joint then each side would be cut at 7.5º


----------



## pinyoro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Jlord,

Thank you very much for a concise solution. You explained very well. I needed to achieve 15 degrees at the end.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike


----------

